# Bueller



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He is now 12 weeks old.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

What a cute dog you have, he looks like much, much fun.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He is soooo beautiful!!!! Thank you for the pics Laura.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he looks fabulous!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Look at how much he's grown. So cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a handsome young dog he is!! And wow, he is getting bigger so quickly!

About how big will he end up?

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> What a handsome young dog he is!! And wow, he is getting bigger so quickly!
> 
> About how big will he end up?
> 
> Thanks for the pics


I'm guessing that he'll be around 27" at the shoulder, and around 70 pounds... 

He's a hoot, and we are all smitten. He and Zoom are inseparable. He drives everyone else nuts - he is relentless when it comes to pulling tails :doh: but he and Tommy are starting to play together well now that he is bigger.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's adorable! I bet he's pretty smart too


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe how grown up he looks! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

so so cute! He has gotten so big!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

What a little cutie he is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't believe how fast he's growing. I just LOVE the markings on his head. He's gorgeous!


----------

